# Cage Size



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

I had a question about cages...

I have these 5 Bucks that live together that were supposed to be snake food, but they are pets instead. They are really tiny, the biggest 18 grams and the smallest 8 grams. I would like to keep them together because if I put them will my other bucks I would be afraid for them to fight because my others are 30+ grams. So the real question is could I keep them in a 10 Gallon together since they are so small? Would they have enough room? Or would a 15 Gallon be better or still too small? I would like to keep them in a 10 Gallon though because that is what I am keeping all of my other mice in. For example:

In one ten gallon I have:

47 Gram Black Tan Texel Doe
24 Gram BEW Standard Doe
And they have enough room...

In another ten gallon I have:

25+ Gram Himi Texel Satin Buck
8-10 Gram Lilac Tan Standard Buck
And they have enough room...

In another ten gallon I have:

30+ Gram Blue Texel Buck
30+ Gram Lilac Tan Texel Satin Buck
25+ Gram Black Tan Standard Buck
And they have enough room...

So the question is do I have enough room for 5 tiny bucks in a ten?


----------

